# Memorial Day Fatties



## jwh (May 31, 2010)

Made three yesterday.  One was a lasagna fattie that I saw someone else do on the forum.  One with Bacon, Sausage, a mix of hot peppers and cheddar, the third was bacon, sausage, stuffed with sauted mushroom, onion, garlic and spinach and goat cheese.
	

		
			
		

		
	












Peppers and cheddar







Lasagna with sweet italian sausage and Proscuttio







Spinach and goat cheese


----------



## mballi3011 (May 31, 2010)

Your fatties look like you have been doing them for along time. Very nice and I think Iike the Spinash and goat cheeses the best but no maybe the lasagna one then maybe the cheddar cheeses one..... they looks great.


----------



## csmith2884 (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you like them with the bacon that dark? Or was it an edible accident. Great ideas about the ingredients. I like many more combinations than the family does.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 6, 2010)

They all sound (and look) great, but the lasagna one . . . yum!!! I'll have to give that a shot.


----------



## jwh (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks.  This was my second attempt at fatties.  First time I did two Lasagna ones.  I take no credit for them though someone on the forum posted pics of a lasagna fattie and it looked too good not to try.  By the way both times they were a HUGE hit.  Great on some italian bread as a sandwich!

They did get a little dark, the bacon I used was too thin realized it when I was doing the weaves.  Well you live you learn, next time thick cut.  ALthough even a little dark they tasted great.  The BBQ was huge we smoked briskets, ribs, chicken and pulled pork, so we had some left overs.  The hot pepper and cheddar fattie was amazing the next day with some fried eggs and english muffin. 

Love this site, learn some new tricks every day!


----------

